# Greetings from TN



## AdamB (Dec 7, 2009)

Work is a bit slow this afternoon, so I thought would say hi. Great place you all have here. Lots of good info found as I've trolled the forums the past few weeks. 

I've been riding since 1989. Rented for about the first 1-2 years. Picked up my first board (K2 XTC during the summer of 1991. Randomly picked up other boards here and there along the way. Lived up in PA until 97.

Pic below is from about 2 years ago. These were the boards in my garage at the time. No pics of any others. The Palmer was sold off since then (now wishing I still had it). The K2, although old and covered with stupid stickers, will never be sold. Something about not being able to part with my first ride. The Custom X is still with me as well. Just picked up a 2010 Operator with Cartel EST's. It's killing me not to be able to give it a spin right now 










Anyway...greetings!


----------

